

Back To The Future with Datomic - swannodette
http://datablend.be/?p=1641

======
espeed
Davy implemented Datomic as a TinkerPop Blueprints graph
(<https://github.com/tinkerpop/blueprints/wiki/>) so you can query it with
Gremlin (<https://github.com/tinkerpop/gremlin/wiki>) too...

"The use of Datoms and Datalog allows you to express simple, yet powerful
queries. This article introduces only a fraction of the features offered by
Datomic. To get myself better acquainted with the various Datomic gotchas, I
implemented the Tinkerpop Blueprints API on top of Datomic. By doing so, you
basically get a distributed, temporal graph database, which is, as far as I
know, unique within the Graph database ecosystem. The source code of this
Blueprints implementation can currently be found on the Datablend public
GitHub repository and will soon be merged within the Tinkerpop project."

